# Hooking up PC to TV via S-video



## Neo2741 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey, 

I tried hooking up my computer to my fat Sony CRT using an S-video cable yesterday. It seemed to work fine except for the fact that it was black and white. When it tried get past the windows screen white lines flickered all over and never stopped. Any other people have the same issues?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

With S-video your limited to about 700x480 resolution and the refresh rate of the PC has to be set to match the TV. You set these two things in the Properties>Settings area of the desktop (using XP).


----------

